# zombie apocalypse / bath salts



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, I have to admit, when someone would mention a zombie apocalypse, I couldnt even imagine it happening. What is a zombie after all.. a frail dead human, decaying and walking around dead. They go chasing humans for their brains, which are encased in a nice layer of bone.

Im sorry, its just hard for me to accept.. but thats just me.. and thats me being honest.. nothing against anyone who believes in zombies etc.

Now, this thing with the bath salt drug.. and the reaction it has on people.. THAT I can see... a substance that they are having issues with.. causing people to be so screwed up, that they eat a mans face? 

I am now a firm believer in the "Zombie Apocalypse" via bath salts. I thought we only had to worry about crack heads.. now we have to worry about idiots who huff bath salts. Correct me if I am wrong, these are the same bath salts I like to soak in? LOL... what the hell is wrong with people these days... 

Its time to put two base ball bats in my truck.. both stating, "DIE ZOMBIE DOUCHE BAGS!"...


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Whatever the hell that was, that was positively the sickest most depraved thing I have ever seen. I saw pictures, it was horrific. If bath salts can do that to a man ::rambo:: I am stocking up on more ammo ASAP. There has been a disturbing rash of cannibals and lunacy I think it's demons or something, has to be. Has anyone heard random growling out of people lately? I been hearing that too.


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

Leon said:


> Whatever the hell that was, that was positively the sickest most depraved thing I have ever seen. I saw pictures, it was horrific. If bath salts can do that to a man ::rambo:: I am stocking up on more ammo ASAP. There has been a disturbing rash of cannibals and lunacy I think it's demons or something, has to be. Has anyone heard random growling out of people lately? I been hearing that too.


This morning, my daughter came in to me and started going on about a lady in TX who killed and ate part of her infant. WTF? I had to look it up and the only thing I found was some woman who killed her 3 week old baby and ate parts of it.. that was in 2009 as far as I can see. She claimed the devil told her to do it.

In the past two weeks, you have the guy in miami eating the other guys face (btw, he did growel at the cop when he looked up with parts of the other guys face hanging from his mouth).. HURL! , and you have another guy who killed a room mate and kept his head and hands and ate his brain or some crap..That was in Maryland.. and here in NJ I believe it was, some guy stabbed the crap out of himself and then threw his intestines at the police.

I propose this..

1. stop drinking city water.
2. stock up on as much ammo as humanly possible
3. drive long nails through the heads of base ball bats and hang them by the windows and doors.

I dont think I have ever really feared many things... not even the "zombie apocalypse".. but this drug bullshit scares the crap out of me..


----------



## El Chorizo (Jun 6, 2012)

Man, the bath salts stuff is crazy. It's getting worse as well!


----------



## PeppiPrepper (Jun 5, 2012)

Let's see...in a very short period of time we had the Florida incident, then there was the guy who grilled his girlfriend and also another one, the student from Africa, living here, who killed and BBQ'd his roommate.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Let's be watching the grills close. When a neighbor invites you over for dinner.......make sure you aren't the dinner.


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

omg guys Im cracking up.. but in all seriousness.. Im getting an IN door grill and crap on invites.. were staying in.. LOL... I didnt hear about the bbq one. 

Your right, the whole thing with the bath salts is getting out of hand. I had read somewhere that law enforcement claimed it was getting out of hand... one of the reason is that technically its legal.. there was nothing IN it that made it illegal.. 

does anyone know if this is the same stuff we women (and some men) soak in? It kind of looks like it but the pictures I saw the containers looked small..


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I wonder if Mr. Bubble does the same?


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

survival said:


> I wonder if Mr. Bubble does the same?


lol

we found my answer....

The salts are not the traditional bath salts bought for adding aroma and fizz to a warm water soak. Instead, these are a new type of *powdered designer drug taken orally*, by injection, or inhaled.

According to the National Institute on Drug Abuse, bath salts drug is also known as "Hurricane Charlie", "Vanilla Sky", "Scarface", "White Lightening", "Cloud Nine", "Ocean Snow", "Blue Silk", "Zoom", "Bloom", Ivory Wave", "Purple Wave", and "Red Dove".

SMH

If this is really the packaging, our kids are in real danger. This crap can lead to more school violence and or shootings. The one place where our kids are supposed to be safe when not under our immediate protection.

PACKAGING


----------



## ZGF (May 25, 2012)

That looks like a generic image of cutesy bath salts they just grabbed for the article, to me.

Interesting to learn that this drug is what's causing these "zombie" things, though!


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

ya, and this "drug" is being sold in head shops, service stations, convenient stores, and over the Internet from what the article says. Which makes it worse. The side effects alone.. wow... Just another thing to think about..


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

It's a new style of LSD looks like to me. I knew of a guy that took just 2 tablespoons of poppy seeds and tripped so hard that when he was walking down the street and seen 2 giants in a field fighting so he ran up to a house and asked to use the phone. When they brought him the cordless he seen it as a box of phone parts so he sits down and starts to put it together. These people called the police and stuck him in a padded room until he passed his evaluation and they found out what he had taken. So maybe we will get lucky and all these idiots that are wasting their money on this crap will get scared and not take this stuff. Dreams I'm sorry but your kids will never be safe in public schools. Which is a bigger subject and is for a another spot. The biggest Monster we need to worry about is big bro!


----------



## El Chorizo (Jun 6, 2012)

Very sad to see the epidemic of this, meth, etc. increasing. I wonder if things get bad enough if other states will allow CC just for personal protection!


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

No, I know.. my oldest is out of school.. my youngest daughter is going into 7th... and my youngest is only 8 months... I have seriously considered home schooling. As far as big brother... look, we are no longer the land of the free... our freedom is being stripped from us piece by piece, and eventually we will end up living under lock and key... It wont matter what state we are in. The American dream will go from little house with a white picket fence, family and a dog, to the dream of being able to walk out the front door without being shot, arrested, or controlled by remote.

its a shame they dont crack down on what they need to be cracking down on, and leave the rest of us the hell alone to live in the country where we are supposed to be so damn free.


----------



## preop (Jun 7, 2012)

there will be plenty of ammo. Zombies have no use for it. there's billions of rds of .22lr made and imported here each year, and a .22 can handle a slow zombie with ease.  There's a billion or more rds of 223 ammo in the NG and military armories, too. Which will be accessed, then left beside the dead.


----------

